
Ask HN: What tech-related news/blogs do you read? - dkvochkin
A few names that come to mind:
hackernews
techcrunch<p>What else?
======
pfista
I like morning reader. They do a pretty good job of curating the best news
from sites like techcrunch, recode, verge etc.
[http://morningreader.com/top](http://morningreader.com/top)

------
dhagz
I enjoy Thoughtbot's blog. Though I honestly get more of my news through
mailing lists related to Ruby and Docker - I don't really subscribe to blogs
anymore. There's too much to follow, I prefer getting some of the "best" sent
to me. I need to add some JavaScript lists, and possibly some stuff on design.

------
ben70
The weekly newsletters that Cooper Press do are awesome - Ruby, JavaScript
weekly etc

------
DrNuke
I love my Tweetdeck with Twitter streams from nuclear (one account) and data
science (one other account) top players and influencers. More interesting and
focussed than blogs.

------
magicbeanss
I like the Full Stack Javascript weekly newsletter.

------
baccredited
nuzzel.com consistently surfaces good stuff I don't see elsewhere. Format is a
daily email.

Takes some work to set up if you aren't already following twitter folks who
share your interests.

~~~
siquick
+1 for Nuzzel

------
reitanqild
Adam Bien. (JavaEE related.)

Sometimes skim DZone.

Edit: and the sandstorm.io blog.

~~~
logn
For Java I like [http://reddit.com/r/java](http://reddit.com/r/java)

